# Ran Avast virus scan-now desktop icon doesn't work.



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

I downloaded Avast virus scan and ran a scan on my comp. Came up with a couple of "Win32 virus detected" errors. The program gives 10 different options of what to do with the error. So, being the computer expert that I'm not, I selected the "delete" option. I thought that's what you wanted to do when a virus was detected.
Well, when the scan stopped, I went to my desktop icons, clicked on my browser icon and the browser wont open. I get a msg. that I need to put my Hi-spd. internet c-d into drive c. I've tried everything, which is very little, that I know how to do and I can't get the desktop icon to open the browser. Keep getting the same msg. I can click on the browser icon on the task bar and the browser opens.
Any ideas of what I did or didn't do that I can get the desktop icon to work again? The other desktop icons work fine, i.e. Internet Explorer, MSN and the others, just wont open my A.T.&T. Yahoo browser.
Also, if I'm not supposed to "delete" the error, what in the hell do you do with them???
Giving ten different options of what to do with an error to someone that is computer illiterate is like giving a loaded gun to a 2 yr. old kid. A little more explanation of what each option does would cerainly have been appreciated.

Thanks for any help/opinions.

.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ninny said:


> The other desktop icons work fine, i.e. Internet Explorer, MSN and the others, just wont open my A.T.&T. Yahoo browser.


A.T.&T. Yahoo browser?



ninny said:


> Also, if I'm not supposed to "delete" the error, what in the hell do you do with them???


I normally try healing it first. If the virus happens to be in a critical component and is reparable, then healing seems to be preferred over deleting.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

As noted you can heal them, sometimes delete is the only option. If thats the case know what programs are affected and how you can replace the deleted file with a good copy of the file, somestimes that requires a reload of the application, sometimes the OS.


----------

